# un enfant peut souffrir sans mourir



## wm138

Et de ce qu’un enfant peut souffrir sans mourir?

[Musset: Lettre à Lamartine, v. 96]

Je ne peux pas comprendre cet vers...

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Quelle est la partie de cette phrase qui vous pose problème, précisément ?

Il convient toutefois de préciser que cet extrait, pris seul, n'a pas beaucoup de sens, d'un point de vue grammatical : il s'explique certainement par rapport à ce qui le précède dans la phrase.


----------



## janpol

Que signifie ce vers? D'abord, n'oublions pas que, pour les poètes romantiques, toutes les occasions de souffrir sont bonnes et que la souffrance doit conduire à la mort.
"un enfant peut souffrir sans mourir". Pourquoi un enfant ? Ce long poème est adressé à Lamartine qui est de 20 ans son aîné (il est donc un enfant s'il se compare à lui) et qui a connu la même détresse que lui en perdant une maîtresse. Peut-être, Musset emploie-t-il le umot "enfant" parce qu'il découvre cette raison d'être désespéré.
"souffrir sans mourir": une telle douleur devrait se conclure par la mort. Cependant, il a serré dans ses bras la vie et l'espérance" mais ils se sont enfuis. "Il a cru sentir le temps s'arrêter dans son coeur" mais la mort n'est pas venue et il a continué à souffrir. On peut supposer que l'enfant, c'est lui (enfant/débutant). Musset emploie parfois ce mot pour parler de lui-même (cf les "confessions d'un enfant du siècle")


----------



## tilt

> _Te dirai-je qu'un soir, resté seul sur la terre, _
> _Dévoré, comme toi, d'un affreux souvenir, _
> _Je me suis étonné de ma propre misère, _
> _Et de ce qu'un enfant peut souffrir sans mourir ? _




Je pense que _souffrir _est ici à prendre au sens de _subir_ (forme transitive : _souffrir qqch_), et non de _ressentir de la douleur._
Le poète considère la misère qu'il a été amené à supporter étant enfant, et s'étonne de ne pas en être mort.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour tilt, c'est une piste, mais quelle est la raison qui motive le sens de ta réponse ?


----------



## tilt

Je ne vois pas vraiment d'autre interprétation aux 4 vers que j'ai cités. Comme je l'ai dit, _souffrir _est employé transitivement : Musset ne parle pas de _souffrir _mais de _souffrir qqch_.
Je pense qu'il parle de _misère _au sens philosophique du terme (misère de la condition humaine), plutôt que de pauvreté (Musset a eu une enfance dorée), mais le sens général est là.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Je partage tout à fait de l'avis de *tilt* ici. Et pour ce qui est de la "motivation", il me semble qu'il suffit de se reporter au sens qu'a longtemps pris le verbe souffrir, i.e. celui de "supporter".

Les exemples d'usage abondent, ne serait-ce que chez Molière.

_"Souffrez qu'Amour cette nuit vous réveille"_ (Stances)
_"Elles sont les plus belles du monde ; souffrez que je les baise, je vous prie"_ (Dom Juan)
_"Souffrez que je lui montre son béjaune, et le tire d'erreur"_ (Le malade imaginaire)

... et je me suis cantonné aux trois premières citations qu'une recherche simple renvoie !


----------



## janpol

> _souffrir est employé transitivement : Musset ne parle pas de souffrir mais de souffrir qqch._


_Je me suis étonné de ma propre misère, Et de ce qu'un enfant peut souffrir sans mourir ?  
Je vois là un emploi intransitif de "souffrir" : "et de ce que" >> "et du fait que"
Dans ce poème-fleuve dont le sujet n'est pas l'enfance, il n'est pratiquement _question que de la douleur engendrée par la perte d'une maîtresse.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je ne connais ni Musset ni la langue de Musset, mais ne jouerait-il pas sur les deux sens de _souffrir_, puisque je vois difficilement le seul fait de subir amener à mourir ? Et même pour _mourir,_ parle-t-il de la mort de l'enfance ou de celle de l'enfant ?


----------



## jprr

snarkhunter said:


> ...Il convient toutefois de préciser que cet extrait, pris seul, n'a pas beaucoup de sens, d'un point de vue grammatical : il s'explique certainement par rapport à ce qui le précède dans la phrase.



Bien sûr !
pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore trouvé le texte complet


----------



## Roméo31

> Te dirai-je qu'un soir, resté seul sur la terre,
> Dévoré, comme toi, d'un affreux souvenir,
> *Je me suis étonné de ma propre misère,
> Et de ce qu'un enfant peut souffrir sans mourir ?
> Ah ! ce que j'ai senti dans cet instant terrible,
> Oserai-je m'en plaindre et te le raconter ?                          *_   [Musset s'adresse, bien sûr, à Alphonse]_
> *Comment exprimerai-je une peine indicible *?



Pour ma part, ma religion est faite !

Bonne nuit !


----------



## pointvirgule

janpol said:


> _Je vois là un emploi intransitif de "souffrir" : "et de ce que" >> "et du fait que"_


Il me semble que si _de ce que_ signifiait _du fait que_, _peut _devrait être au subjonctif, non ?
Ce qui donnerait : _Je me suis étonné_ [...]_ de ce qu'un enfant puisse souffrir sans mourir._
_Souffrir _est donc transitif direct ; CQFD.
Bref, il s'étonne de constater tout ce qu'un enfant peut endurer sans pour autant en mourir.


----------



## janpol

Il me semble que l'indicatif peut être employé ici : il y a là un constat dont je me suis étonné, certes, mais dont je ne nie pas l'existence. Peut-être les deux modes sont-ils acceptables. Qu'en pense Maître Capello ?


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour,

En effet, le subjonctif et l'indicatif sont en concurrence après "s'étonner de ce que".

Voici ce qu'écrit à ce sujet l'éminent grammairien que fut J. Hanse (les ex. aussi sont de lui et repris à son compte) :

"S'étonner de ce que" se construit avec l'indicatif ou le subjonctif.



> Ex. : _Il  s'étonna grandement d'abord de ce qu'elle fût restée à ce point arriérée _(A. Gide).
> _Je m'étonne de ce qu'il n'est pas venu _(Académie française).
> 
> _Il s'étonnait de ce que Gide n'eût pas pris soin de prévoir comment se dérouleraient ses obsèques ou plutôt de ce qu'il eût pris soin soin de ne pas le prévoir _(R. Mallet).


----------



## Roméo31

snarkhunter said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je partage tout à fait de l'avis de *tilt* ici. Et pour ce qui est de la "motivation", il me semble qu'il suffit de se reporter au sens qu'a longtemps pris le verbe souffrir, i.e. celui de "supporter".
> 
> Les exemples d'usage abondent, ne serait-ce que chez Molière.
> [...]




Oui, c'est certain... Mais on ne comprend pas  bien si vous entendez : Je me suis étonné ... de tout ce qu'un enfant peut supporter sans mourir OU BIEN Je me suis étonné... qu'un enfant peut/puisse souffrir sans mourir.


----------



## janpol

un exemple pris dans la littérature du XIXè; cette fois :
"Souffrez que ma fatigue, à vos pieds reposée,
Rêve des chers instants qui la délasseront"
                (P. Verlaine - "Green")


----------



## Roméo31

Donc, c'est la 1re interprétation de mon précédent message que vous retenez...


----------



## janpol

Non. Je reconnais que ce verbe est polysémique et j'ai pensé que l'exemple donné par Verlaine, un contemporain de Musset, pouvait présenter de l'intérêt après les exemples datant du XVIIè.
Je remarque que, dans les exemples donnés ici, "souffrir" a certes le sens de supporter (pas celui d'endurer), un "supporter" affaibli, proche de la formule de politesse conventionnelle ("Il est tard, souffrez que je prenne congé").Il y a beaucoup de gravité chez Musset.


----------



## Roméo31

1° Sans* m*éconnaître qu'à l'époquede Musset, le verbe "souffrir" pouvait signifier - entre autres - "souffrir qqch.", "supporter" et même  (sous une forme encore plus atténuée, affaiblie)"accepter", pour moi, l'affaire est entendue, jusqu'à plusample informé le cas échéant. Le passage en discussion signifie, à mon avis : _Je me suis étonné... qu'un enfant [Chateaubriand aurait pu être le père de Musset]  peut souffrir terriblement sans pour autant mourir.
_
En effet, ce passage  "Je me suis étonné de ma propre misère, 
Et de ce qu'un enfant peut souffrir sans mourir ? 
*Ah ! ce que j'ai senti dans cet instant **terrible**, *
Oserai-jem'en plaindre et te le raconter ?                            
*Comment exprimerai-je une **peine indicible **?" ....
*
...interdit de comprendre "souffrir" simplement  dans le sens de "souffrir qqch.", de "supporter",d' "accepter"...
...et commande d'entendre ce verbe"souffrir" dans son sens le plus fort (qu'il a aussi au XIXe s.), sauf donc à faire totalement abstraction notamment des deux vers en gras et des mots soulignés dans ces derniers.

2° Ausurplus, on sait que pour les Romantiques, la mort doit être l'aboutissement naturel d'une grande souffrance, come le rappelle fort opportunément Janpol (cf. ci-dessous) et le passage également ci-après concernant la thématique romantique :



> Quesignifie ce vers? D'abord, n'oublions pas que, pour les poètes romantiques, toutes les occasions de souffrir sont bonnes et que la souffrance doit conduire à la mort.





> "Dans le drame romantique, l'amour et la mort sont liés. Les histoires d'amour finissent le plus souvent par un suicide passionnel, comme dans "Hernani" et "Ruy Blas" de Victor Hugo. *Pour l'être romantique, la mort est un moyen de se débarrasser de tous ses ennuis. *C'est le cas dans les histoires passionnelles oùl'amour est impossible;"


(Il n'est pas étonnant, dès lors, que Musset se soit étonné qu'il ait pu vivre, malgré sa grande souffrance morale,  sans mourir, sans se suicider.)


----------



## janpol

Me reviennent en mémoire deux vers très significatifs de Musset (La nuit de mai) :
"L'homme est un apprenti, la douleur est son maître
Et nul ne se connaît tant qu'il n'a pas souffert"
"souffrir", ici, est clairement intransitif.


----------



## Roméo31

Oui, c'est clair.

 La nuit de mai ou d'octobre ?
 Les Romantiques étaient à la limite du masochisme...


----------



## nicduf

Bonjour,

je partage tout à fait l'interprétation de "janpol", Musset s'étonne du fait qu'un enfant (lui-même) souffre atrocement sans pour autant  mourir.
Souffrir est employé de manière intransitive.


----------



## Roméo31

A la bonne heure !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Saut,

janpol avait déjà tout dit au post #3. 
Et vive le poète romatique qui souuuuffre ! - Et finit par mourir quand même !  
Mais ses poèmes lui survivent !


----------

